# Farbebene auf s/w Ebene kopieren



## alpenwilli (18. März 2003)

Hallo, Leute! Ich habe zwei Fragen an Euch.
1) Wie kann ich auf eine schwarz/weiß-Ebene eine Farbbild kopieren? Bei mir wird das farbige Pic bei "kopieren - einfügen" immer in s/w umgewandelt. Ich möchte ein s/w Bild als Hintergrund haben und ein farbiges Bild draufkopieren.

2) Wie kann man mit PS 7 einem Bild einen Verlaufschatten auf allen vier Seiten zuordnen. Ich kenne nur die die Schlagschattenfunktion, die allerdings nur auf zwei Seiten zu sehen ist.

Für Eure Unterstützung bedanke ich mich schon mal. Gruss Willi


----------



## killkrog (18. März 2003)

Ahoi Willi (XD)

1.) Als erstes unter Bild -> Modus darafu achten, dass du entweder RPG (Standart) oder CMYK (für Druck) aktiviert hast.
Dann in eine eigene ebene das Bild legen, dass S/W sein soll.
Mit Farbton/Sättigung (STRG + U) die Sättigung der Ebene auf 0 setzten. Damit hätten wir den S/W Effekt.
Nun eine neue Ebene erstellen, in die du dein farbiges Bild legst.
Sollte dir weiterhelfen.

2.) Zwei Möglichkeiten.
Erstens:
Du benutzt statt der Funktion 'Schlagschatten' 'Schein nach Außen'.
Hier einfach Farbe auf schwarz setzten, den Modi von Multiplizieren auf normal stellen und noch mit den Einstellungen rumspielen.

Zweitens:
Aufwendiger, trifft das Zeil aber eigentlich besser.
Kopiere die Ebene, die den Schlagschatten bekommen soll, viermal.
Nun jede dieser Ebenen in eine Richtung verscheiben. Achte darauf, dass die 4 Kopien UNTER der 'Original'ebene liegen.
Nun drücke wieder STRG+U und setzte in jeder der Kopienebenen die Lab-Helligkeit auf das Minimum. So werden die Flächen geschwärzt.
Zum Schluss noch auf jede der Ebene den Grauschen Weichzeichner benutzten. Die Intensität varriert hier von Bild zu Bild. Einfach bisschen rumprobieren.

Drittens:
Du Variante für die Faulen ^^
Die Ebene einfach Kopieren. Der ersten Ebene den Schlagschatten geben und sich den Winkel merken.
Nun au die zweite Ebene gehen und hier auch den Schlagschatten aktiviere, allerdings den Winkel so einstellen, dass er genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung zeigt.

Jut, das war's. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Cya,
 Killy


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. März 2003)

Hi killkrog,

drei Ergänzungen zu deinen ansonsten völlig richtigen Tipps:

1. Er hat (wie ich es verstehe) bereits ein s/w-Bild. Also muss er nur den Modus dieses Bildes auf RGB stellen. Der ursprünglich s/w Bild- bzw. Ebeneninhalt bleibt bei der Modusänderung s/w und er kann dann farbige Ebenen anfügen. Es muss also nicht ein neues Bild erstellt werden, wo dann alle Ebenen einkopiert werden müssen.

2. Deine dritte Schattenvariante funktioniert nur, wenn man im Schlagschatten-Menü auch den "globalen Lichteinfall" deaktiviert. 

3. Die einfachste Möglichkeit den Schatten an allen 4 Seiten zu zeigen ist folgende: Ebene anwählen, Ebenenstil "Schlagschatten", Distanz auf 0px, mit Deckkraft, Überfüllen und Größe spielen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## killkrog (18. März 2003)

1. Ok, wenn man es so interpretiert, haste natürlich völlig recht.
2. hab jetzt net dran gedacht, aber ist an sich ja klar ^^
3. Ist doch eigentlich das Gleiche wie Schein nach Außen, oder?

Ansonsten danke für deine Korrektur 

MfG
 Killy


----------

